# Medtronic poor supply system



## CountryGardener456 (Nov 21, 2021)

I can honestly say that Medtronic is the most unreliable supplier I have ever dealt with. I set up a repeat order for my cartridges and infusion sets for my Medtronic pump several years ago.
The supplies should be sent automatically at regular intervals but I am finding I have to constantly chase and check up, as they either send the wrong items, send partly fulfilled orders  or, as last time, they don't send anything at all.
Come on Medtronic, get your act together, it's not rocket science!


----------



## JohnWhi (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't use a repeat order, simply click on the "Re-order" link in "Order history". This has been reliable and is generally rapid, delivery in less than 48 hours. The thing I mention every time I am in contact with them is that my 780G pump is identified as a 640G. Seven times I have been assured that this will be amended. You can't have everything!


----------



## Pattidevans (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, I am glad I read this.  Was offered a Medtronic yesterday, decided on the Omnipod instead.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 26, 2021)

Still waiting for my standing order supply of G3 sensors, now delayed by 2 weeks so far, quick to take my money though!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 26, 2021)

I was told via email it was going to be months before I received a replacement pump on the urgent recall made for the 640.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 3, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Still waiting for my standing order supply of G3 sensors, now delayed by 2 weeks so far, quick to take my money though!


After 4 phone calls, still waiting!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 3, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I was told via email it was going to be months before I received a replacement pump on the urgent recall made for the 640.


Yes Sue, I have had the same experience


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Phil 

Must be very frustrating for you


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 3, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear this Phil
> 
> Must be very frustrating for you


Very, still diddly squat from them, no email, no update, pathetic! I have just signed up for a freestyle Libre 2 free trial, will mean manual mode and not ideal but Medtronic are certainly letting me down!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Very, still diddly squat from them, no email, no update, pathetic! I have just signed up for a freestyle Libre 2 free trial, will mean manual mode and not ideal but Medtronic are certainly letting me down!



Such a shame! There were times during my 8yrs when supply issues were warned about (eg when a hurricane tore through the production facility in Costa Rica), but even then my own supplies always managed to arrive before I’d run out.

Great tech is no use if you can‘t get the components/consumables to use it


----------



## grovesy (Dec 4, 2021)

At least Abbott customer service in my experience is good. Order and reported failed sensor at the beginning of the week, and they arrived yesterday, This surprised me as Post seem to be only delivering twice a week.


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 4, 2021)

That’s really bad and would totally put me off ever having a Medtronic pump, no matter how good the pumps themselves may be!

We’ve had Roche and Tandem pumps and when you ring up and order supplies, both say they will arrive in a few days but they are usually quicker than the estimate, the last Tandem ones I asked for arrived the next day even though I’d only ordered them at 2pm the previous afternoon!
Dexcom have a rolling order so they just send automatically every 3 months, usually timed to arrive when you are on the last sensor, they are brilliant at sending replacements too, even for silly reasons like you knocked one off which isn’t their fault, they still want to know about it and send out replacements (because if they get enough similar complaints it might mean that the glue isn’t sticky enough and they always want to improve)
Abbott occasionally had minor supply problems, but nothing like it sounds like you’re experiencing, and they are also good at dealing with problems.
If all these companies can do it, Medtronic don’t really have much excuse!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> If all these companies can do it, Medtronic don’t really have much excuse!


That's why I call them moronic


----------



## helli (Dec 4, 2021)

My pumps have been Animas and Medtrum. Both have been great with next day delivery.
When Animas pulled out of the insulin pump market, I had to rely on Medtronic for Animas supplies for a few months. I thought the less friendly and haphazard service was due to a poor handover from Animas. Sounds like it was standard Medtronic.
It wasn’t so bad that it put me off Medtronic but maybe I was making excuses for them.

Medtrum deliver next day and, at the start of the first lockdown, proactively sent out a box of supplies.
Recently, I think they have been struggling a little with supplies for the new Nano pump so they have only delivered one month’s worth rather than the usual 3 months’ worth but never failed to deliver anything and always replace failed patches.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Still waiting for my standing order supply of G3 sensors, now delayed by 2 weeks so far, quick to take my money though!


Ask for your money back as breach of contract. I bet you will have a supply pdq


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ask for your money back as breach of contract. I bet you will have a supply pdq


That would mean communication


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 6, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> That would mean communication


Ah mention the word trading standards in your email. I wouldn't mind betting the result will be to your satisfaction.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 6, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ah mention the word trading standards in your email. I wouldn't mind betting the result will be to your satisfaction.


Still no joy and my D Team think that they might still be having supply problems in January!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 6, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Still no joy and my D Team think that they might still be having supply problems in January!!


That's a b*gger. I suspect we are under the same team but different hospitals. I unfortunately have another two years to run with moronic so will be looking to see what's available nearer the time.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Finally received the sensors that I have been waiting for, it was strange not wearing one for a while!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 10, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Finally received the sensors that I have been waiting for, it was strange not wearing one for a while!


Phew! Thank goodness for that Phil!

Hope your next orders arrive trouble-free.


----------

